# Out door enclosure in the basement



## aambumann (Mar 10, 2013)

I would like to adapt the idea of a outdoor enclosure for the purpose of building it in the basement. My location is not suitable for outdoor enclosure. Just beginning the planning stage, so any advice or pics. would be helpful, maybe someone has already done this. I currently have created a insulated room in the basement, has two windows for indirect light, for keeping my roach colonies, and I keep it heated with electric heat. Normal basement temps in the winter with out heat are 50 - 55 degrees F with heat I can maintain 75-80 degrees F. pretty easily. I was thinking of dividing this room in half or so which would give me a space of about 8ft x 8ft x 7ft or larger. I am going for a free roam experience but yet keeping the Tegu contained. I have not completely figured out all the lighting and humidity challenges yet, but thinking of maybe some smaller structures and spots within the larger habitat to help reach proper levels of humidity, UV, temps, lighting etc. I would appreciate your input, ideas, pics or anything else you might think helpful.Thank You


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 10, 2013)

Everything sounds good other than i think it would be easier to not make it as a high. Unless you are planning a cage with two tiers or something i don't think there is any reason to make it that high. I personally don't like two tier cages anyways. For humidity for a cage that big you could also add in maybe 3 different misters?


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 10, 2013)

it all sounds good but i disagree with Raicardoso the height is good as long as you can get the correct lighting then you can hang in their with him or her about the humidity use 2 or 3 different humid hides and bathe him regularly and you shouldnt have any problems


----------



## aambumann (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, thanks. There really would not be a cage per say. I am thinking about putting substrate,12 inches or so, hides, water tubs, platforms, rock formations, etc. all on the concrete basement floor, leaving some of the concrete exposed and and use 2 of the adjacent basement foundation walls as 2 of the 4 containment walls. Thinking about making one of the walls high enough so the Tegu cannot escape but low enough to step over to enter containment area or some type of door in the half wall. There would be no cage top except for the 1st floor rafters to hang lights and equipment from. Possibly some type of shower or spray head connected to a water timer to create occasional rain showers for humidity. So it would be like free roaming outside only it is in a room. Sorry not sure how to explain it exactly.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you are asking for a mold problem.


----------



## aambumann (Mar 10, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I think you are asking for a mold problem.



Good Point, I thought about that right after I posted, I think you are right, Moist hides along with his normal bathing probably a better option. Thanks.


----------

